# Mach2



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Did I read in Cyberland about someone here earning their MACH2? Congrats!!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes I know of a certain dog that recently got their MACH2


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I feel so out of the loop... 
Congrats mystery dog/handler! :toasting:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

lylol said:


> Did I read in Cyberland about someone here earning their MACH2? Congrats!!!!


Clever clever members!!!! That was me 2 weekends ago...

Course you have to add the part about me not even knowing I got my last Double Q cause I can't (apparently) count to 20!!!!

Thanks for the good wishes! :wub:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I figured it was you, MRL. Congrats!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Clever clever members!!!! That was me 2 weekends ago...
> 
> Course you have to add the part about me not even knowing I got my last Double Q cause I can't (apparently) count to 20!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes! :wub:


Whoo Hoo! Congrats!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Congratulations!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

A BIG Congrats to you both)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats to you both, that is awesome. 

I sure hope I can get to MACH 1 with Enzo


----------

